# UAE Resident Visa



## bluester (Sep 23, 2010)

I think you'll struggle to find these... All applications for resident's visas are handled by the company's PRO (sponsor) who liaises with the ministry of labour on your behalf. In any case all the forms will be in Arabic. The best prep you can make at this stage and before you arrive is to have your qualifications attested in your home country which involves having them notarised and then attested by the UAE embassy. Do a search as this has been covered before in previous threads. Apart from that, not much else can be done until you get here
Good luck!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

The best thing you can do is to start attesting your documents like bluester said.This will take time trust me....

You cannot do anything in regards to your VISA from Canada. Only your employer can...and everything else (UAE ID Card, driver license) relies on your resident visa stamped in your passport.

Try to get things settled in Canada like: change of addresses in Banks to your friends', open an account here (if you have HSBC premier in Canada they can open a AED savings account in UAE), figure the income tax, TSFA rules.... read about UAE culture, find someone to take care of your property if you have one..see what you will do with your car...sell, buy or rent one here. Apply for a IDP so you can drive using your driver license from Canada while renting a car...

Good luck


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Answers below in red.



miky348 said:


> Firstly, thank you for the responses. I have already started the attesting process.
> 
> Question:
> 1. How many copies per document should I get attested? Is one-copy per document sufficient? OR Should I get at least couple copy per document? Do we get the attested documents back, so it can be later used for something else/department?
> ...


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Maz25 has provided a very comprehensive response. Just one point; its the original documents that are attested i.e. degrees, marriage certificate etc and not the copies - at least to my knowledge.

The degrees are not defaced....they put a legal stamp on the back side of the degree and the UAE Embassy in your home country stamps it. Immigration doesn't keep them, they just look at the degrees when your PRO goes for issuance of employment visa to validate the profession in the visa (accountant, finance manager etc). Similarly, they look at the original attested marriage certificate before issuing visa for spouse.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

To clarify about your wife's residence visa,; she doesn't apply for it, you do. When you have your own res. visa you can sponsor her, so you have to do all the paperwork (unless you can talk your company PRO into doing it for you). 

You have to have your marriage certificate attested, and do that before you leave Canada because it's very much easier.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

NAUAE said:


> Maz25 has provided a very comprehensive response. Just one point; its the original documents that are attested i.e. degrees, marriage certificate etc and not the copies - at least to my knowledge.
> 
> The degrees are not defaced....they put a legal stamp on the back side of the degree and the UAE Embassy in your home country stamps it. Immigration doesn't keep them, they just look at the degrees when your PRO goes for issuance of employment visa to validate the profession in the visa (accountant, finance manager etc). Similarly, they look at the original attested marriage certificate before issuing visa for spouse.


I understand you CAN get a copy of both of these documents attested by the embassy instead of the originals. I understand the UAE Embassy's website in Canada states that if you are sending a 'copy' to be attested, the copy must be confirmed by a notary or commissioner of oaths. 

I got both my marriage certificate and education certificate signed off by a commissioner of oaths and the foreign affairs/UAE embassy had no problem in attesting the copies. Unless I'm wrong and when I go to the GSO on Monday - I'll be given a pleasant surprise


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Firstly, thank you for the responses. I have already started the attesting process.

Question:
1. How many copies per document should I get attested? Is one-copy per document sufficient? OR Should I get at least couple copy per document? Do we get the attested documents back, so it can be later used for something else/department?

* The company usually writes the documents you need to attest In your job offer. If they did not ask them (very important). These are the documents that I had to attest: RCMP police certificate of good conduct, health certificate, diplomas/ degrees. On top, I also attested my marriage certificate since I knew I had to sponsor my wife. One copy should be sufficient. In my case I had only one copy attested and the company saw the documents and made a photocopy and returned me the originals, but again this was my company. I am assuming you know how the attestation process works with foreign affairs and the need to notarize documents with a lawyer so I am not going to elaborate on this*


2. Any ideas/link on how to apply for a IDP from Can.ada?
* That's easy: fill out an application on the spot with CAA. BUT if you come first with the work visa then I dont think you need IDP. Taxis are cheap here and once you get your residency status you can grab UAE drivers license within 3 days. There are however some bureaucracy. Check the forum, I believe I wrote something about the process since you need the UAE ID card (at least the receipts that you applied) to get your driver license *

3. I am planning to move to UAE in Feb-2011. Please correct me if I'm wrong:
Resident visa CANNOT be issued while I'm in Canada. So I enter UAE in Feb-2011 on a tourist visa (starting Jan02/11, Canadians require tourist visa). Submit my application + fees + photos + attested documents. Then get my medical check-up done in UAE, and then get the final visa stamping, thus now I have a resident visa.

*Nope. Your employer can send you by email a copy of your employment visa. You can land in UAE with that copy. There is no need for tourist visa. Ask your employer to issue that just ask him about VISA arrangements to land. I repeat you dont need tourist visa to land if you got a job. When you present yourself to the immigration officer, show the letter, he will walk you to a special "room" where they will make you wait until they find the original request. And then you are good to go. Your company will have to have submitted the original at the airport where you are going to land. So be sure in which city you are landing and let your company know. PM me if you have concerns*

a. How long does the entire process takes?
_*Depends on your company, mine took 3 days. Just needed to provide passport photos (take it here its way cheaper and on the spot) and medical exams. Your company will guide you on that*_

b. Since initially my status will be tourist, so do I pay "in/out" OR "Change in status" fee to get the resident visa?



c. Similarly, my wife will also enter as a tourist (we will be entering UAE at the same time). First I get the resident visa, then she applies as my spouse, again do we have to pay for her "in/out" OR "Change in Status" fee?

*hmmm if she comes as a tourist there is hassle. I would wait until you get your paper work done and then she comes with the appropriate visa, but yes she can come with a tourist visa and change it...but there are hassles to change the status and I cannot comment on that I never did it*

4. Is there any website(s) like a guide showing step-by-step process involved in getting a resident visa?

*If you know or get to know 1, let us ALL know..I have been looking for one for ages. Everything here seems to work by the word of mouth and experience of those who had to go through the same thing[/I]*

thanks


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

w_man said:


> I understand you CAN get a copy of both of these documents attested by the embassy instead of the originals. I understand the UAE Embassy's website in Canada states that if you are sending a 'copy' to be attested, the copy must be confirmed by a notary or commissioner of oaths.
> 
> I got both my marriage certificate and education certificate signed off by a commissioner of oaths and the foreign affairs/UAE embassy had no problem in attesting the copies. Unless I'm wrong and when I go to the GSO on Monday - I'll be given a pleasant surprise


It is the COPY that is attested. The whole point of attestation is to certify that the copy is actually a true copy of the original. If someone writes on your degree certificate, it becomes void.

I attested COPIES of my degree certificates as did almost every one that I know here and those were accepted.


----------



## Nightshadow (Sep 21, 2010)

miky348 said:


> hello,
> 
> I'm a Canadian citizen and am interested in applying for a UAE resident visa (3-years visa). I am aware that my employer/sponsor will be doing all the necessary paper work. But I want to start the research on my own. Any idea where can I find online application/forms and a list of required documents.
> 
> ...


Also dont forget to cancel outstanding subscriptions to anything you might have paid automatically through your bank account! (electric, internet, etc). It might sound simple, but when all was said and done, I ended up canceling something like 18 different things I would no longer be using (including Netflix, magazine subscriptions, etc)


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

All you really need and attested is:

1) Degrees (For yourself and wife, if she is planning to work now or later on)
2) Marriage certificate 
3) Birth Certificates (if you have kids)
4) School & vaccinations records (if school transfers are involved)

You dont need the health or police certificates.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Once again, thanks to everyone for their responses.

Canuck_Sens: There is no mention of RCMP Police certificate of good conduct & Health certificate, in the required list of documents provided by my employer. All I've been asked for are my highest level of education degree & marriage certificate (both of course attested by the UAE embassy in Ottawa). Do you think I'll need them? If Yes, please explain:

1. What is a health certificate? Also, do I have to get this attested by the embassy in Ottawa?
*
Well these documents were requested by my employer. If it was not requested by yours I do not think you need them, BUT if you want to attest them yes you would need to get them first. The health certificate can be issued by your family doctor after you do your physical check and full blood work. It just says that your health is good nothing else *

2. Do I have to get the RCMP certificate attested by the embassy as well?

*Every document that you get in Canada must be attested as per UAE embassy rules otherwise they won't produce any legal effects herein after.*

3. Should I get the above 2 for my wife as well? 
*
That's a good question, if she is planning to work her new company might require these docs. I would take if I were you
another thing: if you have kids and if you are bringing them over...all documents must be attested that's a good point that NUAE made
*

I want to make sure that I have all the required documents before I arrive in UAE.

thanks


----------



## cobragb (Mar 15, 2010)

1. No need for the bachelors, if you have your Masters attested.
2. No need on the transcripts either.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

miky348 said:


> Couple more questions:
> 
> 1. I am asked to provide proof of highest education (in my case its masters). Should I get the bachelors attested by the UAE embassy?
> 
> ...


 I also got a Masters, but I attested both (bachelors and Masters). I also attested my grades (masters)

Look if you are thinking about costs...have a look at kijiji... I found lawyers notarizing docs for as much as 20 Bucks!!!!! I know cheapo...but that was in Ottawa.


----------



## j2182 (Dec 9, 2010)

check rakftz com


----------



## archieboy (Dec 18, 2010)

I want to live in Dubai with my family in the summer & I currently own a property on the Marina to be handed over to me in March.However,I will be working for a UK company in the Gulf of Aden month on month off .How do I go about getting a resident visa & which one if I am not employed by a UAE company ,is it still possible to live in Dubai with my family without actually working there,I am a non UK resident already.
Help much appreciated!


----------



## android (Dec 11, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> It is the COPY that is attested. The whole point of attestation is to certify that the copy is actually a true copy of the original. If someone writes on your degree certificate, it becomes void.
> 
> I attested COPIES of my degree certificates as did almost every one that I know here and those were accepted.


at last someone with a voice of logic, the policy of our university is to deliver only one copy of the diploma, how can let anybody stamp on it, and why i should give my employer the original copy of my diploma !! thank you again for clarifying this issue.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

There's a property owners residence visa, valid for six months renewable, if your property was over AED1 million and if your salary is high enough you can sponsor your family.


----------



## archieboy (Dec 18, 2010)

Seabee said:


> There's a property owners residence visa, valid for six months renewable, if your property was over AED1 million and if your salary is high enough you can sponsor your family.


Thank you for the quick reply,so has long has I earn say over 5k a month sterling with a UK company & it went into a Dubai bank account I would be OK.Just need to start looking for schools for next September rather than leave it until after my property is ready in March & then begin the process of residency to find out I have hit a stumbling block!I was told by the developer the residency visa cannot be applied until completion of the property ,now I will chase them up to get more details .
Appreciate your help!


----------

